# Advice on gaining?



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Started about 4 weeks ago now. I'm 6ft male, weighed about 9st8, now I'm coming in at 10st7. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased with this, but i fear that its mainly fat :/ does anybody have any advice on how to gain solid muscle?

I'm doing the strength 5x5 at the moment, it's helping but just wondering if any of you guys have any old faithful tricks for a hard gainer here.

I can post up diet plan or w.o routine if needed.

Cheers


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Started about 4 weeks ago now. I'm 6ft male, weighed about 9st8, now I'm coming in at 10st7. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased with this, but i fear that its mainly fat :/ does anybody have any advice on how to gain solid muscle?
> 
> I'm doing the strength 5x5 at the moment, it's helping but just wondering if any of you guys have any old faithful tricks for a hard gainer here.
> 
> ...


I'd start off posting the diet plan and workout routine if you can dude, give people something to go off.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

if your ten stone 7 I wouldnt worry about gaining alittle fat. Try pack on as much mass as possible at this point


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'd start off posting the diet plan and workout routine if you can dude, give people something to go off.


Sorry for the late response, been getting them vital rest hours in. W.o routine as follows:

Monday

Bench press 5x5

Olympic squats 5x5

Barbell rows 5x5

Other core exercises such as planking, weighted sit ups, barbell rollout

Tuesday

Light run

Wednesday

Deadlifts 5x5

Pull ups

Squats 5x5

More core exercises and Triceps work

Thursday

Rest

Friday

Bench press 5x5

Barbell rows 5x5

Dead lifts 5x5

Other core exercises

Sat. Rest.

Sun. Rest.

Will post diet plan when I got a few mins


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

3 day split like PPL and a nice protein rich diet


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> 3 day split like PPL and a nice protein rich diet


Sorry mate what's PPL?

(I'm new to this haha)


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Benls1991 said:


> Sorry mate what's PPL?
> 
> (I'm new to this haha)


Push, Pull, Legs routine.

Get your diet posted.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Started about 4 weeks ago now. I'm 6ft male, weighed about 9st8, now I'm coming in at 10st7. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased with this, but i fear that its mainly fat :/ does anybody have any advice on how to gain solid muscle?
> 
> I'm doing the strength 5x5 at the moment, it's helping but just wondering if any of you guys have any old faithful tricks for a hard gainer here.
> 
> ...


Im wanting to see the diet mate. Im the same as you height and weight and want to see how u put a stone on in a month


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here the diet plan, sorry about the poor timing, said I'd do this earlier

This is just a typical day, foods vary.

I work between 8-5, work out about 5:30

6:00am

Bowl of granola (fuel) £2 in asda Atm, can't get off this haha

Banana

Protein shake (just one scoop total mass matrix/600ml milk/few berries)

8:30am

Bag of nuts (almonds/cashews)

10:30

Portion of fruit and a yogurt

1:00pm

Scrambled egg, chicken sandwich

3pm

Protein bar (using tpw's at the min)

Banana

5pm

30g creatine

Post workout

Protein shake (2 scoops protein, 600ml milk, cream, mixed berries, MCT)

6:30pm

Turkey/pork/chicken (whichever I feel like)

Whole grain rice

Mixed veg

8pm

Yogurt

Something like a McFlurry

9:30pm

Calcium caseinate and water

Bed

I take bcaa, omega 3 fish oil and Zma too

Sorry if its vague, but it varies.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

30g of creatine... steady on big lad!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Here the diet plan, sorry about the poor timing, said I'd do this earlier
> 
> This is just a typical day, foods vary.
> 
> ...


do you know how many calories all that is mate? also that fuel cereal is the dogs bollock$. i have the choc one and tip it in a container then pick at it all day. nice stuff.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> Here the diet plan, sorry about the poor timing, said I'd do this earlier
> 
> This is just a typical day, foods vary.
> 
> ...


I've put in bold where you could add more cals. get more carbs in too.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> Started about 4 weeks ago now. I'm 6ft male, weighed about 9st8, now I'm coming in at 10st7. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased with this, but i fear that its mainly fat :/ does anybody have any advice on how to gain solid muscle?
> 
> I'm doing the strength 5x5 at the moment, it's helping but just wondering if any of you guys have any old faithful tricks for a hard gainer here.
> 
> ...


Also I'm moving to hull on the 28th mate! where do you train?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Also I'm moving to hull on the 28th mate! where do you train?


S*** 30g lol, meant 5, seriously bad typo haha

And thanks for the edit mate I'll try implement some of that in my diet.

And cool, I don't train at a gym yet, just at home, didn't feel I had the confidence at first but wouldn't mind joining a gym soon though


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> do you know how many calories all that is mate? also that fuel cereal is the dogs bollock$. i have the choc one and tip it in a container then pick at it all day. nice stuff.


Ooh not sure, I'll check on myfitnesspal, and I've got boxes of the stuff haha. Stocking up before It goes back to £3.50


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Ooh not sure, I'll check on myfitnesspal, and I've got boxes of the stuff haha. Stocking up before It goes back to £3.50


Christ is that how much it is? Lol myfitnesspal takes over your life .


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Christ is that how much it is? Lol myfitnesspal takes over your life .


Yeah, get yourself to asda now mate haha, and it sure does, its gods gift In the fitness world


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Benls1991 said:


> Started about 4 weeks ago now. I'm 6ft male, weighed about 9st8, now I'm coming in at 10st7. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased with this, but i fear that its mainly fat :/ does anybody have any advice on how to gain solid muscle?
> 
> I'm doing the strength 5x5 at the moment, it's helping but just wondering if any of you guys have any old faithful tricks for a hard gainer here.
> 
> ...


how old are you mate?

dont be scared about getting the calories in. when i first started (16) i was 9 stone.

Many people that i leaned alot from told me to pile in the food, eat eat eat. i was having double big mac meals twice a week - one large big mac meal with a milkshake will give you 2500 cals.

i trained hard and slept well and realized its a long game.

im not saying go pile in loads of junk food but it wont hurt at putting some meat on you.

good luck mate.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> how old are you mate?
> 
> dont be scared about getting the calories in. when i first started (16) i was 9 stone.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I'm 21, though I'm 22 soon so...

But I can't help but feel that itl all go to the belly, I think I need to amend my workout routine to make sure I promote muscle growth, but don't know what to change


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Benls1991 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm 21, though I'm 22 soon so...
> 
> But I can't help but feel that itl all go to the belly, I think I need to amend my workout routine to make sure I promote muscle growth, but don't know what to change


You should be aiming for 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight minimum - per day.

Many threads on here about making your calories work for you.

To gain size and strength but stay uber lean will take a lot longer.

I ate like hell and had a fast metabolism so trained balls to the wall every session and ate some more. I never turned to a heffa.

Would anyone else recommend spending some time on the basics, dead lifts, squats and bench?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> You should be aiming for 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight minimum - per day.
> 
> Many threads on here about making your calories work for you.
> 
> ...


I agree, I know I can't have the best of both, In expected to gain some unwanted weight in the process but just want to make sure it's worthwhile.

But to be honest, i thinking of joining a gym soon anyway, itl mean more facilities and variation of workouts, and a spotter! Which would help me increase my weights more regularly


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> You should be aiming for 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight minimum - per day.
> 
> Many threads on here about making your calories work for you.
> 
> ...


very good advice, add in some pull ups and dips and your g2g mate


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> I agree, I know I can't have the best of both, In expected to gain some unwanted weight in the process but just want to make sure it's worthwhile.
> 
> But to be honest, i thinking of joining a gym soon anyway, itl mean more facilities and variation of workouts, and a spotter! Which would help me increase my weights more regularly


If you do join one, consider DW! If you're into you're powerlifting (5x5 etc) check out vulcan!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> If you do join one, consider DW! If you're into you're powerlifting (5x5 etc) check out vulcan!


Yeah heard it's good there, pass it on my way home too.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

You will put some fat on mate. I am but no1 has noticed but me cuz im kerping such a close eye on the body growth. I can see a 6 pack coming along nicely in the mirror but when i sit all i see is a chubby belly lol. I wont get massivly fat tho never have and i doubt u will either mate.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> You will put some fat on mate. I am but no1 has noticed but me cuz im kerping such a close eye on the body growth. I can see a 6 pack coming along nicely in the mirror but when i sit all i see is a chubby belly lol. I wont get massivly fat tho never have and i doubt u will either mate.


Yeah I've never been the one for getting the pot belly haha but then again I've never really tried to bulk before. As you can relate, the mirror is often quite kind, but it's just I want abit of size to my torso


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Yeah I've never been the one for getting the pot belly haha but then again I've never really tried to bulk before. As you can relate, the mirror is often quite kind, but it's just I want abit of size to my torso


Even the slightest bit of fat u will notice bit others wont mate. Its just natural i guess if ur eating more foods yhan u did before u took up bulking then u will get extra fat that u didnt eat before.

Lol have a look at yourself in a travelodge mirror. I did the other week and looked quite toned. Dont know if it was the light or what lol.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Even the slightest bit of fat u will notice bit others wont mate. Its just natural i guess if ur eating more foods yhan u did before u took up bulking then u will get extra fat that u didnt eat before.
> 
> Lol have a look at yourself in a travelodge mirror. I did the other week and looked quite toned. Dont know if it was the light or what lol.


Yeah I like the light haha, but I guess it's just a long road for the likes of us, can't expect to have gained 4stone of muscle in a month. I'm looking towards next summer as a realistic time frame to be where I want to be.


----------

